# pressure bled brake system on mk3 2.0, still low pedal.



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

ive got a mk3 2.0 jetta and ive redone the whole brake system: new calipers front and rear, pads front and rear, stainless braided hoses, new master cylinder, and a new prop. valve. im using the motive power bleeder (pressure bleeder) and have followed the specific instructions stated in my bentley manual, but im still getting a low pedal. at one point it was stiff as hell and right up top, just how cars with stainless lines should be, but after i took the bleeder off, it lost the firmness. any ideas? no more air is coming out of the bleeder screws. thanks in advance. also, not sure if it matters or not, but im using ate typ-200 brake fluid.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Disc or drum in the rear?


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

rear disc. ive got all the old fluid out now as well as a tiny bit more air, but its still going low. i took the car around the block a few times last night and it stops fine but to get the required brake force, the pedal needs quite a bit of pressure.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

looks like the pads are still not fully seated. give it a time to fully seat the pads. let us know if things are fine now.



dudeman08 said:


> rear disc. ive got all the old fluid out now as well as a tiny bit more air, but its still going low. i took the car around the block a few times last night and it stops fine but to get the required brake force, the pedal needs quite a bit of pressure.


----------

